# What is the best Chanson Genra album cd or lp what about cds my verdict!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I was baptize whit French Chanson on naxos pretty darn good 10 out of 10 stars.You get decent dose of Franco-Flemish greatest composer.

Amorosi Pensieri , you get the finest ensemble whit four great chansonier Philippe de Monte, Jean Guyot ,Jacobus Vaet,Jacob Regnart, at first i did not did the cd, but after multiiple listen i said to myself wow...

Fricassé Parisienne you get once again a good display of Chansonier and if i recalled it harmonia mundi were can you get wrong whit this.

But great chanson can be found whit Josquin ,Jannequin,Gombert( especially the naxos cd whit the great director mister Urquhart, i have his copy of Luzzasco Luzzaschi purchased in montreal whit is note on the booklet.

But like i said Anthologie de Chanson Française is pretty impressive you get a load of songs a hudge load anonymeous song and one hit wonder chansonier.

There also if your a diehard fan of chanson genra, Les chansonier Cordiforme(deprofundis has a naxos version of this and also vynil L'oiseau-lyre.)

What about Chanson in Dutch well well weell , there a Jacob Obrecht album containing lovely Chanson.

Germanic chanson i most have somewhere but my brain it slow , i were pummel.

These were my two cents


----------

